# Sick fish??



## vanna8686 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone might be able to help. I've been searching and searching for answers, but I can't seem to find any. We normally keep our fish outside in the summer, and we bring them inside during the winter. They were all fine after we brought them in, then about a month in, we thought one of them was sick. It's unable to swim, it just lays on it's side on the bottom of the tank. We couldn't find it for about a month so we thought it must have gotten stuck and died somewhere, but it turned up about a week ago and it's still truckin. I don't know too much about fish other than the basics. It doesn't Look like anything is wrong with it, but I can't see the other side because it's always laying on it. I attatched some pictures if any of you spot something abnormal. We just did a water change, and the other fish are all healthy and normal.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi, I'm captain obvious, and something is definately wrong with that fishy!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Can you be any more specific about its behavior?

Also what is the environment that you have the fish in? Tank size, water conditions, etc.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

If you can, try to isolate him. In a small tank, clean Rubbermaid tub etc. so you can watch to see if he is pooing. what color it actually is? Is he actually eating? If he is, starve (purge) him for 24 hours then feed him frozen/thawed & squished (Pop from the skin) green peas. This will help clean out his system. He obviously has internal problems, so we'll start there. 
In the isolation tank, you will need an airstone, and change 30-50% of the water daily, being careful to fill with the same temp water.


----------



## vanna8686 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uhh I'm not sure exactly.. It's maybe.. 4ft long by 2ft deep, maybe a bit bigger. We tried hand feeding it today which it seemed to enjoy. We use high protein pellets. I haven't tried the peas yet but I've heard about it. The water is clean and crystal clear. The tank is in our basement in a cool room. 
It seems healthy, it doesn't have any abnormal spots. no cloudy eyes, no fuzz. But it almost looks half paralyzed. It looks like only the one side of it can move, so it just kinda wiggles around and lays. It can move pretty fast though if it's scared. It alnost looks as if it's tail can't move a lot.


----------

